# Wine Faucet



## HammerOne (May 7, 2011)

I have 5 gal of apple wine ready and instead of bottling I'd like to keg it. My question is about a wine facet and do I really need one? I have Perlick beer faucets on my keezer now they are all stainless steel is there something I'm overlooking?


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2011)

Got me on this one as Ive never even heard of a wine faucet!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 7, 2011)

I apologize Wade as I know it is up to us MOD's to keep you updated...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk8HKc4JlSc&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2011)

Ive seen that before Dan.. Id dont see a USB port on my kegging system though.


----------



## alanhaghighi (Feb 22, 2012)

Perlick Beer Faucets are made of 303 stainless steel which is finished with sulfur. The acidity of the wine will leech sulfur into the wine and contaminate the wine in the hose. If you're ok with losing a few ounces each time you pull the tap handle and dumping the tainted wine it's no biggie. We are installing a keg system at our winery (California Fruit Wine) and every part of it needs to be made out of 304 stainless or higher in order to not taint the wine. You can buy a wine faucet from micromatic but it costs about 65 bucks. Just make sure if you do that you follow their recommendations with the tail piece and the coupler being made of stainless as well. Let me know if you have any additional questions.
Alan (winemaker)


----------



## robie (Feb 22, 2012)

Good advice. Thanks, Alan and welcome to the forum.


----------

